# feeling alone



## xxsxtxrxaxtxx (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi,Im 15 years old and i have fibromyalgia,as well as chronic fatigue syndrome, and IBS. I was just wondering if theres anyone else who has this awful, painful thing. All of my friends don't understand and they think that i make up excuses not to see them, im currently homeschooled at the moment, so therefore i cant even see them at school, they hardly talk to me anymore. I guess i just need someone to talk to....a friend.


----------



## Rose05 (Nov 3, 2002)

I just want to say cheer up. I know that sounds like a hard thing to do... but i do know what you're going through. I've had IBS since I was 8 & thats 9 years for me now. Its gotten worse throughout high school and I know ALL about the whole making excuses thing. I've lost alot of friends. I guess this is the kind of disease that helps to weed out the friends who don't care enough to help. Feel free to e-mail me anytime... i'd love to talk


----------



## out_of_luck (Jan 11, 2005)

Hihi xxsxtxrxaxtxx!og my goodness...poor you







I've had I.B.S for 4 and a half years or so now and as time goes by it seems to be getting worser and worser for me







...I guess becuz of more stress,more home work etc.Sorry but i don't know much about fibromyalgia,as well as chronic fatigue syndrome but i do know some things you can try to relieve your I.B.S.You can try eaither a high/low fiber diet,Take peppermint oil altoids,try getting active







with excersise,lower down your stress,breathe in and out slowly and calmly when your pain starts to come and just try to relax and take it one step ### a time.*But dont feel alone







*we're all here for you







*p.s. u can also look into the book "Eating For I.B.S." by Heather Van Vorous.it helped me a little bit







itz a recipe book so you can make yummy treats and not have to suffer so much







^.^You can e*mail me anytime or if you just need someone to talk to







.k hope things get better for you....bye!


----------



## Audioslave626 (Jan 2, 2005)

I know its hard but think about that friends shoudl stay true to you. It ahrd since your homeschooled but don't give up your not alone.


----------



## 19256 (Oct 19, 2005)

i can relate i still have my friends but i never get to see them because im homeschooled and i dont go out much because im always in pain.. they beg me to hang out and i have to say no because i cant even make it up the street without going to the bathroom i have IBS for 3 years now and it has not gotton better but your not alone.. email me if you want sweetcandy_11_###hotmail.com.. feel better


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi im sorry your not feeling well i know how hard it is with friends but try and stay in touch with them friends can be a great support when your feeling ill but if you ever want to talk feel free to email me







sunny_smiles20691###msn.com


----------

